# Prescription drugs and driving



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm diabetic and suffer from neuropathic pain for which I take Gabapentin.

I have been recently told that the law has changed regarding Gabapentin and that I should not drive whilst taking it as insurance companies are nullifying policies for those involved in an accident whilst being prescribed with Gabapentin.

I'm told Gabapentin has recently been reclassified along with others simpilar drugs that may cause drowiness or affect eyesight, Tramadol, and Amatripilene to name but two.

Can anyone confirm these changes as driving my motorhome around the UK and Europe is the only pleasure I have left.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm on Gabapentin for neuropathic pain following a severe back injury and nerve damage so this post was a cause for concern.

A really good trawl around the web including government sites doesn't show anything up at all. The only thing is the usual disclaimer about prescription drugs and driving and the onus is on the driver to be fit to drive. There are prescribed limits for opiate drugs such as morphine and tranquillisers etc, but as an anti epileptic drug, Gabapentin doesn't come into this.

Any other information on this is most welcome, but that is all I could find


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Read this link which explains the new law which comes in on 2nd March 2015. Try not to get hung upon it.

" Guidance to Healthcare Professionals on Drug Driving"

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...file/325275/healthcare-profs-drug-driving.pdf

It states: "The new drug driving offence
There is already an offence of driving whilst impaired through drugs (whether due to non-medical use of drugs or due to legitimate use of medicines) in section 4 of the Road Traffic Act 1988. This offence will remain in force alongside the new drug driving offence. This offence is not new and it has not changed.
The new offence refers to driving, attempting to drive or being in charge of a vehicle with a specified controlled drug in the body, in excess of a specified limit (Section 5A of the Road Traffic Act 1988 as amended in April 2013). The drugs to be covered by this offence are defined in regulations supporting the offence and are listed below. "

As I see it If your drug is not specifically mentioned in the list that follows the paragraph above then the new law does not apply to you and you are in exactly the same position as you are now i.e. subject to section 4 of the RTA 1988.

The Government also say "It is important to remember that medicines do not always impair drivers but they can also help make drivers safer."


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I am presently on Morphine in its Oramorph form and at a dosage prescribed by my GP as "safe to drive". She has also given me a letter stating the "medical defence" that I am capable of driving at that dosage. My insurer has an original of that letter and is happy to continue insuring me with no increase in premiums.

Therefore, if the guidance is followed, I don't think there is anything to worry about.

Colin


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

What happens if a prescrition is issued in one country and 

1. There is no warning given

2 Or the warning is in a foreign language (one not understood by patient)

and the drug breaches the law in a country one is driving in (the law of which one is deemed to understand), but for which one has no prior information for the drug concerned?

Geoff


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

The new regulations allow for the Medical Defence where any such listed drug is taken as prescribed and the issuing doctor has advised the patient that driving is not affected.
All of this is shown in the document that the link leads to.
Gerry


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks for the clarification.


----------

